

Ask HN: Books to read for noob to advance level in Javascript? - theneelpatel

Please give me a list of books to read to reach a pro level from beginner in JS..
thank you
======
auslegung
Javascript: the good parts <[http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Good-Parts-
Douglas-Crockfor...](http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Good-Parts-Douglas-
Crockford/dp/0596517742/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383371017&sr=8-1&keywords=javascript+the+good+parts>).

Eloquent Javascript
<[http://eloquentjavascript.net>](http://eloquentjavascript.net>).

These two are a great start.

~~~
grobertson
And when you're done those, JavaScript Patterns is something you'll refer to
often.

[http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Patterns-Stoyan-
Stefanov/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Patterns-Stoyan-
Stefanov/dp/0596806752/)

------
joshux
Secrets of Javascript Ninja - John Resig

